# Certainteed patriot



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been installing a lot of these roofs lately. Certainteed Patriot. My supplier has these @ 58.00/sq so it's comparable to a 3 tab with a better wind warranty and mic's out @ 25 yr on the shingle guage.




























This shows the flat roof we put on over her patio. Some genius installed 3 tab shingles over a 1.4/12 pitch roof and she had some leaks. 

We also added step flashing for the sloped portion..


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

Joetheroofer said:


> I've been installing a lot of these roofs lately. Certainteed Patriot. My supplier has these @ 58.00/sq so it's comparable to a 3 tab with a better wind warranty and mic's out @ 25 yr on the shingle guage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like they are a single ply shingle made to look like laminates correct. Does not sound like a bad price if they hold up good. Around here hard to get any shingle that is any good for much less then around 80 a sq.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

Randy Bush said:


> Those look like they are a single ply shingle made to look like laminates correct. Does not sound like a bad price if they hold up good. Around here hard to get any shingle that is any good for much less then around 80 a sq.


Yes sir you are correct. They are poured to look like a dimensional. They look much closer to laminated dimensional from the street, but my camera sucks. 

The H/O's love it, since I charge about $30/more per sq for laminated dimensional.

I typically only install landmarks by the way of 30 year laminated dimensional and I am in Texas. I get those for $76/sq.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder how well that product will hold up long term, both Certainteed ans Atlas had similar products that failed prematurely (cracks/blistering), hopefully those problems have been solved with this new shingle :thumbup:


----------



## CleveRfr (Dec 13, 2012)

do you guys realize this is new horizon with a different name? hopefully they fixed the problems.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

Horizon's were painted 3 tabs if I'm not mistaken. Were they asphalt or organic? I think they were both.

Needless to say, one of my clients has sealing issues with their patriot, and I am going to have Certainteed out to look at them.

About 1/50 shingles still aren't sealed and we installed dec 23 in Dallas, TX and have had several days of 60+ degrees.

The shingles near a roof-wall intersection haven't even tried to seal (all shade, no sunlight).


----------



## CleveRfr (Dec 13, 2012)

This is the same exact shingle as the new horizon. Classic horizon were 3 tabs. Both and now this patriot, have raised granule sections to give the look of a dimensional


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

CleveRfr said:


> This is the same exact shingle as the new horizon. Classic horizon were 3 tabs. Both and now this patriot, have raised granule sections to give the look of a dimensional


I'm going to give CT the benefit of the doubt that they fixed the cracking issues of the old Horizon, but the seal strip is the same as the 3 tab, and it seems pretty weak, so we'll see...


----------

